# Bahamas Bone Fishing



## robie (Jun 16, 2008)

I posted this is general but i'm sure makes more sense over here.

I bought a trip at a recent DU event. I wanted to use it in August but I didn't realize they shut down during hurricane months. So now I'm not sure if I can find the vacation time to take the trip.

Nervous Waters Bairs Lodge is where the trip is 4 nights 3 days fishing trip for 2. All meals, booze, room & board included. $3900 for the trip. All you have to do is get there and the rest is included. I've got 12 months to use it but this August was my only open vacation spot.

http://www.bairslodge.com/rates.html

If anyone is interested just pm me.

Andrew


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i'll start the bidding at $100!

_jeez dude, that sucks. sorry._


----------



## robie (Jun 16, 2008)

Ha, we worked it out and are going the end of this month. 

Bidding over.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

so i won?


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

I gave him $150 and a TFO BVK, which according to an adjacent thread is potentially the best rod money can buy. So I win.

Looks like a nice place, glad it worked out.


----------



## robie (Jun 16, 2008)

mikedeleon said:


> I gave him $150 and a TFO BVK, which according to an adjacent thread is potentially the best rod money can buy. So I win.
> 
> Looks like a nice place, glad it worked out.


Thanks Mike. Looking forward to not having my phone for a few days and some beautiful water.


----------

